# I got an S3



## H8rade (Feb 5, 2006)

Hey, I got the Audi S3 from Audi of Raliegh last night. It's a birthday present to myself. I love the car. I've been driving mostly Evos for the past 10 years. I also have had a 2006 M5 (funtastic, but expensive to maintain) and a 2009 GT-R (sold last year to buy a house). This car is a perfect compromise. I can now sell my 05 Evo and 04 Prius.

Has anyone had issues with the microphone while talking on the phone hands free? It seems that unless my head is cocked to the right doesn't pick up my voice very well. My only other gripe is no homelink, but I clipped my garage door opener to the inside of my door pocket and that seems to work.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

H8rade said:


> Hey, I got the Audi S3 from Audi of Raliegh last night. It's a birthday present to myself. I love the car. I've been driving mostly Evos for the past 10 years. I also have had a 2006 M5 (funtastic, but expensive to maintain) and a 2009 GT-R (sold last year to buy a house). This car is a perfect compromise. I can now sell my 05 Evo and 04 Prius.
> 
> Has anyone had issues with the microphone while talking on the phone hands free? It seems that unless my head is cocked to the right doesn't pick up my voice very well. My only other gripe is no homelink, but I clipped my garage door opener to the inside of my door pocket and that seems to work.


Congrats! I'm still waiting for my car to be loaded on the ship in Emden, Germany, so I'll be no help troubleshooting anything for another month or so. :laugh:


----------



## the_runner213 (Apr 25, 2012)

H8rade said:


> Hey, I got the Audi S3 from Audi of Raliegh last night. It's a birthday present to myself. I love the car. I've been driving mostly Evos for the past 10 years. I also have had a 2006 M5 (funtastic, but expensive to maintain) and a 2009 GT-R (sold last year to buy a house). This car is a perfect compromise. I can now sell my 05 Evo and 04 Prius.
> 
> Has anyone had issues with the microphone while talking on the phone hands free? It seems that unless my head is cocked to the right doesn't pick up my voice very well. My only other gripe is no homelink, but I clipped my garage door opener to the inside of my door pocket and that seems to work.



Just curious, how does the S3 compare to your 2009 GT-R? I know it isn't as fast, but how big is the difference? What about handling?


----------



## nicoli35 (Jun 30, 2014)

congrats!!! The car is an amazingly good compromise between comfort, quality and performance, that few automakers ever attain. Audi does this consistently, it's impressive. I've owned a new A5 and S5 before our MQB A3, and this one is by far my favorite. Love that S3!!!


----------



## 4ringGokart (Aug 24, 2014)

Are those lower air ducts functional in the front? or are they blocked off? i been wondering...


----------



## jbradle7 (Sep 8, 2009)

Very nice car, congrats!


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Any more pics of the car? Silver was going to be my choice but was hoping for Ice which has been replaced by Florett.

What packages does the car have?


----------



## cgpublic (Aug 8, 2014)

*Mint!*

Very nice - let's see some more pics exterior/interior!


----------



## H8rade (Feb 5, 2006)

This car came with MMI, Driver Assist, B&O, grocery hooks, cargo net, first aide kit. $47,665 MSRP.

The car got the simonize lifetime wax treatment today. The pictures are taken right before so the car was a little dirty. I think my Evo is jealous...


----------



## audi_s_three (Jun 13, 2014)

Think those are the 18 inch wheels. How did you decide between 18 vs 19?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fizzboy7 (Feb 20, 2003)

What a great color to enhance the natural lines and flaring of the body. Also contrasts well with the black roof. Really starting to dig those base rims. The keep the car lower to the ground and are very business-classy. A+


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Congrats. After test driving one yesterday, I am jealous. Fantastic car :thumbup:


----------



## Alloy07 (Jul 16, 2014)

Fizzboy7 said:


> What a great color to enhance the natural lines and flaring of the body. Also contrasts well with the black roof. Really starting to dig those base rims. The keep the car lower to the ground and are very business-classy. A+


I agree 100% S3 looks great in silver with the black/grey trim . The more photos that I see of those standard 18" rims the more I like them. Wish mag ride was offered with 18's , I think it is in the UK . 

Thanks to the OP for additional photos your car looks really classy !


----------



## codewhore (Oct 22, 2006)

Alloy07 said:


> I agree 100% S3 looks great in silver with the black/grey trim . The more photos that I see of those standard 18" rims the more I like them. *Wish mag ride was offered with 18's , I think it is in the UK . *
> 
> Thanks to the OP for additional photos your car looks really classy !


And in Canada. Here you have to get mag ride to get the 19"s but mag ride can be had all by itself for $700 (IIRC).


----------



## Alloy07 (Jul 16, 2014)

codewhore said:


> And in Canada. Here you have to get mag ride to get the 19"s but mag ride can be had all by itself for $700 (IIRC).



Nice ! with the bad roads here in Metro Detroit I am thinking Mag ride with 18's would be very nice !


----------



## fries_ahoy (Feb 22, 2012)

codewhore said:


> And in Canada. Here you have to get mag ride to get the 19"s but mag ride can be had all by itself for $700 (IIRC).


interesting...

car looks great OP.


----------



## bonuspoints (Sep 15, 2014)

Given that I was previously planning on getting an Evo, I'm very curious to hear how you think the S3 compares to yours.


----------



## H8rade (Feb 5, 2006)

Drove it to work this morning on back roads of Ft Bragg and I can say I'm very happy with it!

On to Q&A.

@the_runner213 
As far as a comparison between the 09 GT-R and 15 S3. The 09 GT-R is in another league. No real comparison. The 09 GT-R (and M5) are crap your pants fast while the 15 S3 is just quick.

@audi_s_three 
They had the 19" style on a Q3 or 5 (though I think it was a 20") and I decided I like the 18" style better.

@bonuspoints 

I've driven Evos since 2003 (got one 2 weeks after they came out). I've an 2003, 05, 06, 08 and 11. I'll say it's still the most fun for the money out there. The CT9As are starting to age to a point where they are a pain to work on because the bolts are seized. 
Evos are very simple cars. Cons, The 03-06, stereo sucks, no tech and no cruise control, mpgs okay (17/26-28). 08+, RF stereo is decent, gas mileage could be better (17/23). Pros, highly customizable, recaro seats own audi sport seats in terms of grip (not quality), takes well to mods, very reliable if you do maintenance and don't mod too much; it's good at any kind of racing.

If you want a good daily that's fast and need it on a reasonable budget, I'd recommend an 2008+, 2011+ if you can spring for that. Those have a decent Bluetooth system. My 2011 had Bluetooth, leather, Rockford fosgate, leather, heated seats, keyless go, and sunroof... so not to shabby.

Hope that helps.


----------

